# Be a Hero this month – William Fox Fundraiser



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 31, 2019)

Be a Hero this November by donating to the *William Fox Fundraiser*. 100% of Wolfhill royalty profits will be donated. Your $2 donation gets you a pdf document featuring 6 family friendly, fox related non-combat encounters. Click the link for more information.




For a full sized preview of the entire document and to make your donation, please visit
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/282079/The-Orange-Fox-Fundraiser

The following document is being offered during the month of November to collect donations for the “*William Fox*” Fundraiser. *95%* of royalty profits from the sale of this product (Onebookshelf will retain 5% for basic hosting costs) will be donated to the McMaster Children’s Hospital in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. Wolfhill does not profit from this charitable venture in any capacity. We do not ask for nor receive a charitable receipt for tax purposes. The coordinator of the hospitals charities will be asked to provide an official total of donations. A summary report from drivethrurpg.com will also be posted on https://www.facebook.com/wolfhillentertainment/ to show that all funds raised have been donated to the appropriate location. We believe that all charities should be transparent and that ALL funds donated should go to helping those who need it.

*Why do we run this charity?*
On November 12, 2015, at 7 ½ months in utero, my wife and I watched our first Son, William Fox die. William was diagnosed with two severe brain hemorrhages at six months, and after a month of monitoring, testing, and attempts to lessen/repair the severity of the bleeds his fight ended. I will not go into detail, but I will say that what we experienced leading up to, during, and after William’s death, was worse than can be possibly imagined. The loss of William has been devastating, altering every single part of our lives, forever. Wolfhill Entertainment evolved from an attempt to add a sliver of positivity back into our lives through Role Playing Games.

*Success of past years*
In 2017 my wife and I started fundraising for McMaster Children’s Hospital during November in honour of William Fox. In the first year we collected $1329.59CAD through my wife’s home business https://www.facebook.com/thelittleorangefoxshop/ to pay for a private room at the hospital for any person experiencing the loss of a child. We were forced to stay in the hospitals maternity ward for a few days after William’s death, and being in a room next to new parents with crying babies was heartbreaking. We wanted to ensure that other people experiencing loss would be spared the same experience. The second year, we collected $1600.00CAD worth of children’s toys, which were donated to the hospital to help families who had to spend the holidays in the hospital.

*What are we doing this year*
We are looking to collect $5,500CAD to purchase Syringe infusion pump. Syringe infusion pumps deliver medication and fluids from a variety of syringe sizes in acute care settings, including critical care environments such as the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit. These pumps allow the NICU team to provide the safest possible care to critically ill and fragile premature babies who require very small, precise and accurate dosages to meet their unique and specialized medical needs. Medications and fluids can be delivered via the pump to a baby’s IV, or through a feeding tube inserted in the nose. The NICU is in need of additional pumps in order to provide optimal care to over 1,300 babies per year in our 70 bed unit.



*What you can do to help*
By purchasing this product, 100% of Wolfhill Entertainment royalties will go directly to the charity. If you wish to donate additionally, please feel free to download multiple copies of this document. Please help me get the word out about this fundraiser by sharing this with friends and social media. If you are unable to donate financially, offering some time at your local hospital is a great way to help. Let’s get together and show that the Role Playing Game community can do amazing things for those in need!

For a full sized preview of the entire document and to make your donation, please visit
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/282079/The-Orange-Fox-Fundraiser

Thank you


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 5, 2019)

We still have a long way to go.  100% of Wolfhill Entertainment royalties go directly to the charity.  That means $1.90 of your $2.00 donation goes straight into the hands of those who need it most.  Please spread the word on social media and at your gaming tables.  Thank you to those who have already donated.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 9, 2019)

Every little bit gets us closer to our goal.  Many small donations make one big impact.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 16, 2019)

Only two weeks left and we could really use your help.  Your donations will make a huge difference.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 22, 2019)

10 days left.  Ladies and Lords we need your help to purchase this syringe infusion pump.  If you can't donate, please help by posting this to your social media.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 27, 2019)

Four days left.  Many of you have donated, but we still aren't at our goal.  If you can do so, please donate today.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 29, 2019)

I know you're busy taking advantage of black Friday savings.  Why not use $2.00 from that saved money tonight and tomorrow and donate towards an amazing cause.  As mentioned above, Wolfhill does not profit from the sale of this product at all.  All royalties are going to the fundraiser.


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Nov 30, 2019)

This is not the kind of rpg product I have any interest in normally, I tend to like my gaming well...whatever the exact opposite of "family friendly" is, and if I wanted to play a game that focused on non-combat encounters I'd pick one of the 86,000 RPGs that aren't Dungeons & Dragons that are jockeying for position desperate to be noticed.

I still bought it--I gave because I wanted to give. I wish I could give more than $2.00 but frankly with my financial situation I should probably be thinking more about receiving charity than giving it.

*EDIT:* And this advice is too little too late, sorry, but you should make it more clear this product is system agnostic. When something is described as a set of encounters, my assumption--and I most people's assumptions--are going to be that it's for D&D5E.

Anyway looks like November is just about done with: God bless and good luck with the hours you have left. (Any of my friends could tell you I'm the last person in the world you could imagine saying God bless, but I mean it. Your story moved me.

*2nd Edit:* I trust and believe you 1000% when you state (repeatedly) that Wolfhill won't profit from this, but I just have to say this to say it: anyone that would position a product like this and then keep the proceeds is going straight to hell, and they're taking the effing express.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you kindly for your donation.  Every donation gets us closer to our goal!  Part of the reason this product was offered was to reward those who donated.  The encounters (I wasn't sure what else to call them) can be tailored to fit most RPG's by GameMasters, which is why I listed this as system agnostic.  I agree with you about charity scammers, which is why I am taking steps to be as accountable and transparent as possible.  Once the fundraiser is complete I will be posting a picture from Drivethrurpg showing the amount donated, and a picture of the certified bank check.  Aside from the reduced (5%)  Drivethru cut, all royalties are going straight to the fundraiser.   We don't even claim this on our taxes.  This is about helping however we can.  Again thank you so much for your support.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 1, 2019)

I wanted to personally thank each of you for your donation! It warms my heart to know that there are so many good people who care. Together, we were able to collect $98.80USD (or $131.20CAD). Along with the $1,603.68CAD we received through thelittleorangefoxshop and other sources, the *total amount of $1734.88CAD* will put a significant dent towards purchasing the syringe infusion pump. While we did not reach our official lofty goal of $5,500.00 you should all be proud to know that your donation will make a big difference.
Over the next few days I will be getting a certified cheque from the bank and posting a picture of it on the Wolfhill Instagram and Facebook pages. Additionally there will be an image showing the breakdown of Drivethrurpg sales to ensure absolute transparency and accountability. We are meeting with the hospitals fundraising liaison on December 9th, 2019 to personally deliver the raised funds.
Again, *Thank You so much*! Your donations have made a tremendous difference. I wish all of you a safe and wonderful holiday season.
Peter 
Wolfhill Entertainment


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Dec 5, 2019)

A picture of the cheque has been posted on our facebook and instagram accounts for those wishing to see.  This cheque will be delivered to McMaster Children's Hospital on Dec 9th towards the syringe infusion pump.  Once again, thank you to all who donated and helped out.  You have made a HUGE difference!


----------

